# New paphs and phals from show



## orchideya (Apr 21, 2012)

Paphs. Large one is a blooming sized Paph Lady Isabel from Piping Rock. They didn't have stonei, but I couldn't resist such a nicely sized Lady which was on my wish list too. So I got one instead of stonei for now. The two small seedlings are Fumi's Delight and Dick Wagner from Clouds orchids.







Phals. Large ones are cornucervi 'red' and
Phal. I-Hsin George. Small at the front are two Phal. javanica :







Bloom of I-Hsin George close up:


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 21, 2012)

Is I-Hsin George fragrant?


----------



## orchideya (Apr 21, 2012)

Yes, it is fragrant. It is Penang Girl x George Vasquez, so there is a lot of violacea and a bit of venosa in parentage.


----------



## eggshells (Apr 22, 2012)

Is the cornucervi from Matt?


----------



## cattmad (Apr 22, 2012)

great looking lady isabel


----------



## Ruli (Apr 22, 2012)

Very nice Lady Isabel!


----------



## orchideya (Apr 22, 2012)

Thanks Ruli and cattmad. I am going to repot today, wondering how the roots are.
Eggshels - the large phals are from Crystal Star Orchids. Two javanicas are from Matt.


----------



## Hera (Apr 22, 2012)

Nice I-hsin George. Good job!


----------



## orchideya (Apr 23, 2012)

Thank you Hera.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 23, 2012)

Nice acquisitions. Nice small lady Isabel. oke: 

I'm still kind of mad that Eric L. from Chrystal Star never got back to me about Paph hybrids.


----------



## Shiva (Apr 23, 2012)

My Lady Isabel is probably 15 years old and hasn't flowered yet. I really think the Mid-Atlantic Ridge is growing five times faster. I hope yours is easier to grow and flower.


----------



## orchideya (Apr 23, 2012)

NYEric said:


> Nice acquisitions. Nice small lady Isabel. oke:
> 
> I'm still kind of mad that Eric L. from Chrystal Star never got back to me about Paph hybrids.



Thanks! I hope she is "small enough" to bloom.
Sorry you had such an experience with Crystal Star. I communicate with Ellen and she has been very nice, not to mention gorgeous specimens she brings to the show.


----------



## orchideya (Apr 23, 2012)

Shiva said:


> My Lady Isabel is probably 15 years old and hasn't flowered yet. I really think the Mid-Atlantic Ridge is growing five times faster. I hope yours is easier to grow and flower.



What?!! I don't know if I want 15 years to wait for the blooms, considering the space it takes.
How large your plant is? This one, that I got, was sold to me as blooming size.


----------

